# Think I'll do ribs on the kettle



## Captain Morgan (Jun 26, 2005)

just for kicks....anyone done this?  They're bb's.  Any advice?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 26, 2005)

Watch them close. They are easy to over cook as I'm sure you are aware of. I love them on the grill with Open Pit bbq sauce the last few min. carmelized a little crisp and gooy. Get gooy sauce ALL over your pie hole  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 26, 2005)

don't know much about keeping temps constant in the kettle, should I expect less than 4 hours indirect?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 26, 2005)

Yes, about a hour and a half. They will cook fast. Now don't think your going to get a real tender rack of ribs. They will yeald a much tuffer tug on the teeth.


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 26, 2005)

Susan raves about roti ribs on her kettle, I think she uses a basket to hold them in.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 26, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Watch them close. They are easy to over cook as I'm sure you are aware of. I love them on the grill with Open Pit bbq sauce the last few min. carmelized a little crisp and gooy. Get gooy sauce ALL over your pie hole  :grin:



I didn't know anyone else liked or knew about Open Bit BBQ Sauce.  That is one of my favorites!  Very good stuff!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 26, 2005)

Grew up on Open Pit, that's all my Dad used when I was a kid. Still hangin' in there, now with more flavors. Haven't used it in quite a while though.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 26, 2005)

Much like Glenn R thinks slaw sucks...Open Pit is not my favorite...unless I'm shalacking a table!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 26, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Much like Glenn R thinks slaw sucks...Open Pit is not my favorite...unless I'm shalacking a table!



Yeah yeah, what do you know??  You live in Ohio!  8-[


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 26, 2005)

I grew up on Open Pit also. I think the first time I ever had it was on chicken. Still a favorite today.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 26, 2005)

It's not that he chose Ohio, Ohio is fine....he chose Cleveland. :dunno:  :dunno:  :faint:  :faint:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 27, 2005)

well the ribs were better than I expected.  didn't like the cattlemans sauce, but I didn't think I would anyway.  That kettle gets hot!  I let em set in the rack for about an hour indirect, then foiled when the meat started puling back from the bones.  Added apple juice in the foil, and let that go about half an hour.  Back on the grill indirect for about 15 minutes, and the slab broke in half when I picked it up. No bones fell out though.

  For the kettle, outstandingly goooood.  Not as good as bullet ribs though.


----------



## Finney (Jun 27, 2005)

Use less charcoal next time.


----------

